# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Игровая гарнитура Plantronics RIG Surround: не дай застигнуть себя врасплох

## Labs

Каждый игрок желает знать, где сидит… Нет, не фазан! А долгожданный враг. Но для этого не достаточно его увидеть. Немногие враги столь глупы, чтобы с криками кидаться в лобовую атаку. И в выслеживании скрытного противника будут полезны специальные игровые наушники с технологией объемного звука Dolby 7.1. 

Как раз это предлагает своим владельцам гарнитура Plantronics RIG Surround с чувствительным микрофоном и дополнительным микшером, который обеспечивает тонкую настройку звука в 40-миллиметровых динамиках.

Объемный звук гарнитуры Plantronics RIG Surround всегда подскажет, если враг коварно собрался напасть со спины. Наушники рисуют детализированную звуковую картину пространства. Все источники, вплоть до легких шагов позади вашего виртуального персонажа, поддаются четкому позиционированию. Застать врасплох не удастся!

Гарнитура демонстрирует непревзойденный комфорт в процессе использования. Мягкие амбушюры плотно охватывают уши и не давят на них. Это же касается и мягкого оголовья, которое практически неощутимо лежит на макушке. Plantronics RIG Surround можно не снимать часами. 

Внешнее оформление гарнитуры выдержано в строгих черных цветах, что обеспечивает ее универсальность в ношении как дома, так в офисе. Микрофон у гарнитуры отсоединяемый. 

Plantronics RIG Surround позволяет всегда оставаться на связи и в то же время не отвлекаться от игры. Комплектный микшер позволяет подключить параллельно с ПК ваш мобильный телефон. И если вам позвонят, то достаточно нажать одну кнопку на микшере, переключив микрофон на телефон, и ответить звонящему. При этом не надо прерывать игру. Ваш голос услышит только звонящий, а вы никому не помешаете в игровом чате.

Полезные режимы встроенного эквалайзера позволят переключить звучание для чистого воспроизведения речи («четкий»), для выделения низких и средних частот («насыщенный») и для усиления басов («мощный»).

Микрофон-штанга гарантирует чистоту передачи голоса. Его система шумоподавления четко выделит вас среди фонового шума в помещении и передаст информацию без искажений, как если бы вы со своим сетевым напарником находились в одной комнате.

Рекомендуемая розничная цена гарнитуры в Беларуси – 1 575 000 белорусских рублей.

----------

